# Solved: Find duplicate values in Excel 2003!



## brion dublin (May 4, 2007)

OK, time to give back to this forum,

After spending time searching for a good way to figure this out, I ended up finding it out myself, outside of TechsupportGuy.com.

I had compiled a list of emails in one column from many sources. 
This was a potential customer list. So I wanted to make sure I did not email them twice and make them mad!
All my resources had provided over 1000 email and after I sort them I could see there were many "Dup's" (Remind me to coin that one in WikiP)

Best way to use this I believe is keep all Emails in one Long Column. In my case Column "A".

HOW TO:
In Excel go to > Data > Filter > Advanced Filter
A box opens!
In the top , 
Pick = "Copy to another location"

then

List range = "A"
(thats for column A, best way to pic A, is to click on the funny looking graphic on the right of where u write, then take your mouse over to the top of your A Column, and click on "A" to select entire column as your range)

Copy to = "B"
(Pick "B" the same way with the funny looking graphic)

Leave criteria range = Blank!

Unique records only = Check! yes!

Click OK
***************************************************************************
Ok all is said and done.

I few more tips!
If it is Emails your dealing with, and you want copy these to a email address's to the "To" bar.
you will need to separate the values by a semi colon, e.g. = ; 
To do this you need my friend ASAP UTILITIES!!. / I frippen Love that plug-in for Excel!
If u don't Got it!, Get it!, you'll love me forever!
http://www.asap-utilities.com/download-asap-utilities.php

In Excel,
select your column> click on Asap utilities > Fill > insert after current value 
enter = ;
****************************************************************************
Problem Solved : have a nice day!


----------

